# Clumping



## liquidmonkey2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

Is clumping a real or imagined problem? Discuss


----------



## marbeaux (Oct 2, 2010)

What do you mean by clumping?


----------



## liquidmonkey2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

Clumping is the clumping together of ground coffee grains that some grinders (especially doserless ones) produce.

Clumping looks like this http://www.home-barista.com/forums/userpix/623_P1030601_1.jpg

The question is whether this is a problem or not.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Mine clumps to buggary! I just make sure I distribute well and I have never really noticed any adverse problems.....


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Sometimes I get clumps, sometimes I don`t. It seems to depend on the beans in use at the time. I just do what Lee does and distribute well and try to maintain a consistent tamp. No problems with the result. No evidence of channeling and the pucks are solid and knock out in one piece.


----------



## liquidmonkey2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

I tend to get clumps with my Rocky but I smooth them out with my finger before tamping and generally have no problems. I suspect that the fuss made about clumping is largely overblown nonsense.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

No clumping in my house!!


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

LiquidM, like me you are at the forefront of digital technology in the fight against clumpiness. I favour the PFF technique, WDT is so last year darling, as the lady wife says I truly have digital technology at my fingertips.

For those unaware of this wonderful acronymous method it is of course the "Portafilter Friendly Forefinger" method of coffee distribution in the portafilter. Clumps are chumps when faced with the finger. Give PFF the recognition it deserves and give WDT the bird.

Don (not had my monthly calming injection yet)


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

sandykt said:


> No clumping in my house!!


Quite agree. The Vario is amazingly clump-free. (Just a shame about its other foibles, otherwise I would be hanging on to mine!)


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

My Innova (MC2 in a shiny red body) not only clumps but the "shute" has broken so I have a home made one out of cardboard.

P.S. Please do not let this ruin my reputable engineer status. :/


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

LeeWardle said:


> My Innova (MC2 in a shiny red body) not only clumps but the "shute" has broken so I have a home made one out of cardboard.
> 
> P.S. Please do not let this ruin my reputable engineer status. :/
> 
> View attachment 446


Ghetto. But how about some wire in there to stop static?


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

LeeWardle said:


> P.S. Please do not let this ruin my reputable engineer status. :/
> 
> View attachment 446


Of course not! But I think you may have ruined your reputation as a photographer. ;>)))


----------

